

Start-up picks new Web address after hijacking - asanwal
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20084037-264/start-up-picks-new-web-address-after-hijacking/

======
nbpoole
Name.com (one of the registrars mentioned in the blog post) offers two-factor
authentication: <http://www.name.com/services/namesafe>. It's one of the
reasons I really like them as a registrar :-)

